# Collegare PS3 al monitor pc



## Giangy (24 Giugno 2014)

Volevo sapere,se si può collegare la PS3,al monitor del pc,purtroppo ho visto che il mio monitor Samsung,non supporta la porta Hdmi,ma solo Vga,quindi c'è un modo per collegare? Io ho trovato un cavo della MICROFORUM,Hdmi,da 1,5 MT,versione 1,3,ma prima di comprare,vorrei sapere se può andare...


----------



## Canonista (24 Giugno 2014)

Se il monitor non ha l'attacco HDMI, non puoi collegarlo con un cavo HDMI.

Dovresti comprare un cavo da HDMI a VGA.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2014)

Su amazon ce ne sono 8mila da hdmi a Vga costeranno 10/15 euro


----------



## Giangy (25 Giugno 2014)

Grazie delle risposte! Proverò ha guardare su Amazon,ho provato da Mediaword,Unieuro,Euronics,ma non li hanno... forse può averli Expert? Poi ho un altro problema,l'audio,il mio monitor,è senza audio integrato,ho un paio di casse,sinceramente non vorrei spendere soldi,per delle cuffie,che ormai costano più della console!


----------

